# Postfix amavisd-new problem

## Odius

I had the old amavis working with my mail server but decided to upgrade to amavisd-new.  From the instructions and various how-tos everything seem to be set up correctly, but I'm getting the following errors in my log.

```
Dec 18 21:22:55 web postfix/postfix-script: refreshing the Postfix mail system

Dec 18 21:22:55 web postfix/master[2878]: reload configuration

Dec 18 21:22:55 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: 828AD230259: from=<gentoo-user-return-43705-jason=giangrande.org@gentoo.org>, size=3311, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Dec 18 21:22:55 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: 3CAEB23025A: from=<gentoo-user-return-43703-jason=giangrande.org@gentoo.org>, size=1994, nrcpt=1 (queue active)

Dec 18 21:22:55 web postfix/smtp[10550]: fatal: valid hostname or network address required in SMTP server description:  [127.0.0.1]:10024

Dec 18 21:22:55 web postfix/smtp[31095]: fatal: valid hostname or network address required in SMTP server description:  [127.0.0.1]:10024

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp-amavis socket while reading input attribute name

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: warning: private/smtp-amavis socket: malformed response

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: warning: transport smtp-amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/master[2878]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 10550 exit status 1

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/master[2878]: warning: /usr/lib/postfix/smtp: bad command startup -- throttling

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: warning: premature end-of-input on private/smtp-amavis socket while reading input attribute name

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: warning: private/smtp-amavis socket: malformed response

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/qmgr[30752]: warning: transport smtp-amavis failure -- see a previous warning/fatal/panic logfile record for the problem description

Dec 18 21:22:56 web postfix/master[2878]: warning: process /usr/lib/postfix/smtp pid 31095 exit status 1
```

From Postfix config files...

```
From main.cf:

# Amavisd Scanning

content_filter = smtp-amavis:[127.0.0.1]:10024

From master.cf:

smtp-amavis   unix   -   -   n   -   2   smtp

  -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

127.0.0.1:10025   inet   n   -   n   -   -   smtpd

  -o content_filter=

  -o local_recipient_maps=

  -o relay_recipient_maps=

  -o smtpd_restrictions_classes=

  -o smtpd_client_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_helo_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_sender_restrictions=

  -o smtpd_recipient_restrictions=permit_mynetworks,reject

  -o mynetworks=127.0.0.0/8

  -o strict_rfc821_envelopes=yes

```

Anyone seen this before and/or know how to fix it?

----------

## iZm

As your logs seem to be complaining about a valid name for smtp, you could try adding the disable dns option to the smtp-amavis definition in your master.cf file, e.g: (This is direct from my own setup with amavis-new).

```

smtp-amavis unix -      -       n       -       2       smtp

        -o smtp_data_done_timeout=1200

        -o disable_dns_lookups=yes

```

My "localhost:10025" return definition is exactly the same as yours so that is a good un. The only other that I can think of without seeing the main.cf file is, whether your my_networks setting is correct.

Hope it helps.   :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kryptik

out of date, I know, but just for the files:

clicki-clicki

solved that problem here.

----------

## trossachs

Hey, was reading your post and it helped with the amavis query. But I still get this:

```
warning: connect #1 to subsystem private/scache: No such file or directory
```

does anyone have the same issue?

----------

## mooerito

yes, i have the same problem. any solutions?

----------

## trossachs

What version of PF are you running?

----------

## mooerito

im running 2.3.3-r2, but i got the probleme solved in the meantime. 

see https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-405885-highlight-.html for the solution

----------

## trossachs

Prob got solved here by upgrading to 2.2.5 but I see that your version already supercedes this.

----------

